# Termite frass or something else



## imanexcavator (Jul 25, 2020)

Found what looks like some sort of insect frass on an exterior window sill. It doesn’t have ridges like the pictures of termite frass I’ve seen. No tubing on the brick leading to the window sill.


----------



## imanexcavator (Jul 25, 2020)

I should mention when you press on the debris, it turns to sand. There is no evidence on the interior of the house. Lower Alabama. This is a house I’m considering buying.


----------

